# Latest! giftmate Rs. 250 voucher scheme



## r2d2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Haven't tried this but yet another free Rs. 250 voucher scheme from giftmate. First u need to register at www.zapak.com then go here. Existing giftmate users can also buy a match pass of Rs. 50 from www.neosports.zapak.com.


_Edit: Direct linking has been disabled by Giftmate, now you need to visit www.neosports.zapak.com first._


----------



## amol48 (Dec 9, 2007)

it's a bit lenghty and more expensive too (AS we will need to send two SMSes_ but thanks for letting us know..


----------



## eggman (Dec 9, 2007)

Sab mobile number to meine use kar diya


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2007)

^^true.


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 9, 2007)

^^ well u can buy the 50 rupees pass from zapak.com with your giftmate balance.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 9, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> ^^ well u can buy the 50 rupees pass from zapak.com with your giftmate balance.


no balance left at all


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2007)

^^well I dont have validity of any of the vouchers now.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 9, 2007)

r2d2 said:
			
		

> ^^ well u can buy the 50 rupees pass from zapak.com with your giftmate balance.



ya that's really a good idea... we can buy 5  such vouchers.. it means Rs.1250 if you have ONE voucher


----------



## eggman (Dec 9, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> ya that's really a good idea... we can buy 5  such vouchers.. it means Rs.1250 if you have ONE voucher


Hey.......I've got one Full voucher worth 250/-

Time for some action eh?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 9, 2007)

yea me too have one voucher but pro is mobile numbers nahi hai


----------



## arunks (Dec 9, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^well I dont have validity of any of the vouchers now.



hey buddy validity is increased if u transfer the voucher amt to someother person account.. default is 7days and after transfer it becomes 365days..has anybody tried it??????


----------



## utsav (Dec 10, 2007)

it says i am alreday registered but i havnt registered b4


----------



## amol48 (Dec 10, 2007)

_tere ko kisisne ne MAMU banaya hoga_... someone might have registered your number


----------



## utsav (Dec 10, 2007)

mere kisi bhi friend ko ye scheme nehi pata yaar.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeh scheme match ke scoreboard k side mein aati hai.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## amol48 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Yeh scheme match ke scoreboard k side mein aati hai.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif



LOL... phir to kisi ko mamu nahi bana sakte ab  ... sabhi ko pata hoga !!


----------



## kalpik (Dec 10, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> LOL... phir to kisi ko mamu nahi bana sakte ab  ... sabhi ko pata hoga !!


 Dude, please change your avatar. Its irritating and NSFW. This is a humble request from my side


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 10, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey buddy validity is increased if u transfer the voucher amt to someother person account.. default is 7days and after transfer it becomes 365days..has anybody tried it??????


dude you can send it yourself


----------



## arunks (Dec 10, 2007)

hey budd is it sure na that we will get 365 days validity after sending voucher to other account.. i mean first they were giving 7day trial validity and after transferring 365 days... is this a fraud????? is this a hidden trick played by them?????

I mean they may be showing 365days but in actual it could be7days.. /

so what is the reality..plz anybdy tell


----------



## amol48 (Dec 11, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Dude, please change your avatar. Its irritating and NSFW. This is a humble request from my side



Done buddy.. I hope it's ok now


----------



## kalpik (Dec 11, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Done buddy.. I hope it's ok now


Thanks a lot


----------



## als2 (Dec 11, 2007)

did anyone had tried it


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

plz guys tell me from which site i should buy a mobile phone..

futurebazaar or indiaplaza.in
Which site will provide 1 year warranty by manufacturer on mobile???


I mean from which site i will receive a bill so that i can claim warranty from nokia's service centre or authorised dealer in my city..

which is site is genuine one..

Actually i have got rs.1500 thru vouchers and using my credit card i m adding 3500rs. more so total i want to spend is rs.5000..

indiaplaza.in is offering rs.5000 assured gifts on purchase of rs.5000 or more..

so i m thinking ofgetting these gifts by purchasing on indiaplaza..

So plz guys help me to choose the right option


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 12, 2007)

hello arunks, i bought a cell from indiaplaza.in and they have clearly mentioned tht the nokia phones carry manufacturer warranty( u can chek the details of phones they are offering). i got a proper bill wid the cell, so i suggest u to go ahead wid indiaplaza.


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

thanx varun

can u plz tell me more... 
plz tell me the bill sent by them is named on ur name and what abt quality of mobile...

what abt packaging...?

was it good?
have u received all the accessories along with the original box..

and one more important thing....

tell me plz was the box sealed like we get in market....

plz reply all ques..

thanx in advance


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 12, 2007)

the packing was ok, can b a little better. however the recieved pack in a very gud condition and yes the box was sealed and had all the mentioned accessories


----------



## amol48 (Dec 12, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> did anyone had tried it



yes I did try it... and as said I got my voucher exactly after two days with validity till 31st December. But this is quite more lengthy and complicated procedure !! WOn't be trying it anymore now..


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

hey guys i have registered 5 new mobiles thru neosports.zpak wala scheme 

but till now i have not received 250rs. voucher on any of the mobile.. 

near abt 48hours complete hone wale hai

So plz tell me what to do..?
has anyone tried this and was he/she succesful...


----------



## als2 (Dec 12, 2007)

even i registered 1 mobile no. to check if they r giving 250 rs or not but same almost 48 hrs and no 250 credited to account


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Did they said 48 working hours?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 12, 2007)

I had got credited exactly after 48 working hrs.. BTW amount is not credited in the number from which purchased that pass, but in the number which you used in your shipping address and all... 
e.g. Number registered is 123456789 and
your number in address while purchasing the pass is 987654321, then amount will be credited in 987654321.. This is what happened with me !!


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 12, 2007)

Ohh no i am always late to do work! hey guys can i register my numbers now as match is over but i have one link which is working.


----------



## als2 (Dec 12, 2007)

@amol 

but zapak dosent have shipping address thing entry in registration form

edit ; i got what u mean


----------



## amol48 (Dec 12, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> @amol
> 
> but zapak dosent have shipping address thing entry in registration form
> 
> edit ; i got what u mean



LOL.. ... actually even I was confused when I filled the form for the first time and received the voucher on my number instead of my friends


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 12, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> Ohh no i am always late to do work! hey guys can i register my numbers now as match is over but i have one link which is working.


help me ! help me!
*www.giftmate.co.in/giftmatec2c/GiftMateReferral/NEOPackPurchase.aspx.  i knew this link can i still register from here.
Moreover here any body knows abt the latest scheme without India plaza?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 12, 2007)

yes it can register but pro is now you can't buy any match pass.. so how you will get Rs.250 voucher now...?? Anyone here knows how to get now ??


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 12, 2007)

I think we can buy match passes too by neosports.zapak.com selecting paymate as payment option


----------



## amol48 (Dec 13, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> I think we can buy match passes too by neosports.zapak.com selecting paymate as payment option



are dude.. abe kahe ki match..? No match so NO PASS got it..?


----------



## arunks (Dec 13, 2007)

now when the offers has been closed ..no body is interested in this thread....
this is the perfect example of selfishness


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Paymate gave me full refund today!!


----------



## arunks (Dec 14, 2007)

^^r2d2

why u opted for refund...??

what was the problem...?

and how did u get refund...?

in which account


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 14, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> ^^r2d2
> 
> why u opted for refund...??
> 
> ...



Read this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=683866#post683866

Had to email twice, and called up giftmate customer care (022-65246464). got the refund on my giftmate account in 3 days (they promised 48 working hours).


----------



## arunks (Dec 14, 2007)

^so how did get ur refund...... did u receive it in giftmate account?????

so now what have u purchased and finally have u got the product???????


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ yes received the refund on my giftmate account, haven't purchased anything yet.
Yaar please tell me what to do, I wanna order from rediff.com but really worried that the same thing will happen again.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

So any link working now..? or only that indiaplaza offer valid now..??


----------



## arunks (Dec 14, 2007)

just ensure that the internet connection is fast and it doesn't get disconnected while doing the transaction and also ensure that u send the reply for confirmation of transaction within 40-60secs after receiving the message...

which company's mobile connection is that in which ur money is...

if its bsnl then make sure sms are going ..check this by sending some sms from it before checking put finally from rediff or any other..


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> just ensure that the internet connection is fast and it doesn't get disconnected while doing the transaction and also ensure that u send the reply for confirmation of transaction within 40-60secs after receiving the message...
> 
> which company's mobile connection is that in which ur money is...
> 
> if its bsnl then make sure sms are going ..check this by sending some sms from it before checking put finally from rediff or any other..



Paymate's Official transaction helper , NOW on digit forum exclusively  
(jus kidding ha buddy)


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Post edited (Thanks amol48 )

Mods may close this thread if they want since the offer has ended now.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

No dude that's for December 8 Match only.. please check it properly


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 15, 2007)

I got refund of Rs.75 in my paymate account, please suggest anything with link to buy from www.indiaplaza.in so that i can get that free 250 Rs. voucher.. please help...


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yaar u can't use use giftmate vouchers to buy stuffs now, if u want to get the free Rs. 250 voucher, they had changed the rules.

*www.indiaplaza.in/others/ipin-giftmate1207-main.aspx


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 15, 2007)

oh no. too bad.


----------



## als2 (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^

{{ Customers using Giftmate vouchers to transact will not be eligible for this promotion.}}


thats what they said in point 4


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ordered a set of altec lansing atp3 speakers from indiatimes today.....payment successful (my first successful order  using giftmate), lets see how long it takes to get the delivery.


----------



## boss6484 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your post on the free 250 voucher. anybody else comes across such schemes. please let us know. my email is majid6484@hotmail.com. tt


----------

